# Turkey and Rice mixture



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Just a question....

My Siberian husky puppy (a little over a year) is on a special recommended diet to mix in with his dog food. I have to make so much of it, I was wondering if it was something I could give to Chip in the "treat" category along with his kibble! In a large pot I brown about a pound of 93% lean ground turkey meat until the meat is completely cooked through. Then I add a box of instant brown rice and cook according to the directions (I think it calls for a couple cups of water) straight in the same pot. Thats it. When the food is done, it is a big fluffy combo of meat and rice. 

Basically I just want to be sure that the turkey or brown rice won't hurt Chip. I give him plenty of other treats so I don't feel like I HAVE to give this to him, but I like being able to give him variety. 

Opinions welcome! Thank you,
SARA


----------



## Reaper (Aug 22, 2008)

It sounds fine to me as a treat.


----------



## Tristen (Aug 30, 2008)

That sounds good. 

Hopefully he'll enjoy it


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

I love siberian huskies. I plan to get one when I'm older (in my own place)


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Brown rice is the only rice hedgies should eat, and turkey is good to feed them. so... go ahead.


----------



## hedgie7908 (Aug 29, 2008)

Lilhoglet:

Good luck with your future husky!! I love my puppy---make sure you have plenty of energy, space, energy, time, and oh yea, energy to keep up with huskies  They are EXTREMELY clever (sometimes I think smarter than my boyfriend...)

And most importantly: Cisco (my husky) thinks Chip (my hedgehog) is a treat. Cisco is not overly aggressive, or even aggressive at all, but just sits there very attentive and does every trick in the book hoping to be rewarded with that large pulsing treat that I hold in my hand....I never ever ever let Chip out in the same room as Cisco, unless Chip is in my hands or on my lap. Cisco is trained well enough to not get too close, but I am always on alert when the two are together.


----------



## lilhoglet (Aug 28, 2008)

I've never had red bull but I'm thinking once I have a husky I'll be stocking up on it! :lol:


----------

